# Son et Airplay / mirroring vers Apple TV



## thierrysceaux (10 Janvier 2014)

bonsoir, lorsque je passe mon MBP en mode Airplay / mirroring
pour regarder une video via Quicktime ou VLC, parfois le son
reste sur le mac mais le plus souvent le son est bien transmis
sur la TV via l'Apple TV....
comment être sûr de bien systématiquement transmettre le son ?
merci.


----------



## kadet55 (5 Février 2014)

ton vlc est a jour ?


----------



## jc7net (13 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un c'est comment supprimer un profil Airplay dans les préférences audio ?

Merci


----------

